# A.C. Not blowing cold air



## turbo96 (May 15, 2018)

Drewie64 said:


> I have a 2013 RS/LT Cruze with 83k miles (133k Km). About a week ago I thought my A.C. might be going bad but since we had a little cold snap so it felt normal. However now we have 90+ °F (32+ °C) weather and I'm dying in my car. No cold air.
> 
> I can hear the blend door moving when I move the knob from hot to cold and I can see my compressor clutch spinning under the hood. I went to NAPA to get a recharge kit, followed instructions down to where you read the pressure before adding more R-134a. When I hooked it up to the low pressure port it said the system was overcharged so I didn't add anything and thought I would come to you guys. I bought it from a dealership in November and I haven't added any refrigerant at all.
> 
> Any ideas to why this would be happening?


https://youtu.be/1BOKcEu5KD8

Ck that if you haven't ALREADY!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## turbo96 (May 15, 2018)

.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Drewie64 (Nov 26, 2017)

turbo96 said:


> https://youtu.be/1BOKcEu5KD8
> 
> Ck that if you haven't ALREADY!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk



Thanks for the reply but I don't see how this would help me. The blower is just fine and air is flowing through the vents, its just not cold air


----------



## turbo96 (May 15, 2018)

Drewie64 said:


> Thanks for the reply but I don't see how this would help me. The blower is just fine and air is flowing through the vents, its just not cold air


I just was making sure you had airflow. I have a 2015 that I brought and until last year it had never been serviced. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

How is the radiator fan doing? It's not uncommon for the fan to lose the lower two speeds and is only left with "jet mode". The car won't overheat, but it will be noisy - and I'd expect an impact on the A/C system.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

What was the pressure that you say says overcharged? What does it read on the low side? Before and after compressor turn on. 

And as mentioned above. Radiator fan working?


----------



## Drewie64 (Nov 26, 2017)

ChevyGuy said:


> How is the radiator fan doing? It's not uncommon for the fan to lose the lower two speeds and is only left with "jet mode". The car won't overheat, but it will be noisy - and I'd expect an impact on the A/C system.


THE RADIATOR FAN!!! I hadn't noticed it turning on and I thought it was odd! I haven't taken a super long drive in a while so I didn't think I was getting it to a temp where it would kick on. After a 90 mile drive out of town in 80 °F weather I thought for sure it would but it wasn't working. But I looked at the Radiator Fan fuse and it's good. I don't know where to go from there. But thanks for giving me a step stone.

So now that I have the fact that my radiator fan isn't working....any other advice?


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Normally, I don't think you'd notice the fan.

But if the fan's not running while you've got the hood raised and the A/C compressor is engaged, that would be a sign of a problem. It would also cause high pressures and even cause the compressor to shut down.

At highway speeds, your car doesn't need a fan. It's for slow and stop/go traffic. How is the A/C while on the highway? (Of course, the higher, consistent RPMs helps the compressor as well.)


----------



## Drewie64 (Nov 26, 2017)

A.C. is cold at highway speeds which makes sense. I took it to the dealership and they said it needs a new radiator fan assembly, and they also wanted $700 to do it. I said screw that and am now trying to find out how to do it myself or other reputable body shops.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

https://www.rockauto.com/en/moreinfo.php?pk=6153192&cc=3000993&jsn=446

https://www.gmoutletparts.com/oem-parts/gm-fan-and-motor-13427161


----------



## Drewie64 (Nov 26, 2017)

I appreciate the links. I was looking at it and was wondering if it might be easier to replace it with this instead. Any input?

https://www.rockauto.com/en/moreinfo.php?pk=4720932&cc=3000993&jsn=704&jsn=704


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

I put a complete used one in my Saturn Ion, I think I paid $35 for it. Just a matter of taking a few fasteners out, figuring out how to unplug the wire without breaking anything, and finding a way to pull something that big out of the front of the engine bay.

If I buy off brand electrics from Taiwan or China, I usually go with TYC.


----------



## antonenko (Jul 12, 2019)

Drewie64 said:


> I have a 2013 RS/LT Cruze with 83k miles (133k Km). About a week ago I thought my A.C. might be going bad but since we had a little cold snap so it felt normal. However now we have 90+ °F (32+ °C) weather and I'm dying in my car. No cold air.
> 
> I can hear the blend door moving when I move the knob from hot to cold and I can see my compressor clutch spinning under the hood. I went to NAPA to get a recharge kit, followed instructions down to where you read the pressure before adding more R-134a. When I hooked it up to the low pressure port it said the system was overcharged so I didn't add anything and thought I would come to you guys. I bought it from a dealership in November and I haven't added any refrigerant at all.
> 
> Any ideas to why this would be happening?


Hey buddy I know it been a while, but I’ve stumbled upon your post when looking for a solution for my car. The problem you described sounds awfully close to what I’m experiencing now on my 2015 Chevy Cruze LT 1.4 Turbo. Since I didn’t see the solution in the forum, I was wondering if you could fill me up on what you did to fix that issue?


----------



## Maqcro1 (Apr 29, 2019)

antonenko said:


> Hey buddy I know it been a while, but I’ve stumbled upon your post when looking for a solution for my car. The problem you described sounds awfully close to what I’m experiencing now on my 2015 Chevy Cruze LT 1.4 Turbo. Since I didn’t see the solution in the forum, I was wondering if you could fill me up on what you did to fix that issue?


Seems like he ended up replacing the radiator fan assembly.


----------



## antonenko (Jul 12, 2019)

Maqcro1 said:


> Seems like he ended up replacing the radiator fan assembly.


I might be not fully versed about the car mechanics but could you explain to me how does the radiator fan would affect the Ac?


----------



## Drewie64 (Nov 26, 2017)

antonenko said:


> I might be not fully versed about the car mechanics but could you explain to me how does the radiator fan would affect the Ac?


The radiator fan removes heat from the condenser, the intercooler, and the radiator. However, the radiator fan wasn't the cause of my A/C issues, but a separate issue in itself. My A/C issue was solved by replacing the A/C compressor and (at my mechanic and Cruzetalk's recommendation), the condenser and expansion valve. The addition components got replaced because, when a compressor blows out as mine did, it often shoots shrapnel into the system. If you just replace the compressor, the shrapnel goes into the new compressor and blows it up and you're back to square one.

To give you a straight forward answer as to why my A/C stopped working, my compressor blew out. At my local shop it was $1,000 USD for parts, and $700 for labor. As I found out, HVAC work is never cheap anywhere you go, believe me I looked.

Here is the link to another post I made about the A/C issue: https://www.cruzetalk.com/threads/bad-a-c-compressor.234961/#post-3179689


----------



## Maqcro1 (Apr 29, 2019)

If the fans weren’t working properly it could cause higher than normal pressure and could shut down the compressor due to overheating. At least that’s the only thing I could assume from a bad fan.


----------



## Maqcro1 (Apr 29, 2019)

Drewie64 said:


> The radiator fan removes heat from the condenser, the intercooler, and the radiator. However, the radiator fan wasn't the cause of my A/C issues, but a separate issue in itself. My A/C issue was solved by replacing the A/C compressor and (at my mechanic and Cruzetalk's recommendation), the condenser and expansion valve. The addition components got replaced because, when a compressor blows out as mine did, it often shoots shrapnel into the system. If you just replace the compressor, the shrapnel goes into the new compressor and blows it up and you're back to square one.
> 
> To give you a straight forward answer as to why my A/C stopped working, my compressor blew out. At my local shop it was $1,000 USD for parts, and $700 for labor. As I found out, HVAC work is never cheap anywhere you go, believe me I looked.
> 
> Here is the link to another post I made about the A/C issue: https://www.cruzetalk.com/threads/bad-a-c-compressor.234961/#post-3179689


Good stuff. Thanks for clarifying. Wasn’t 100% clear what the fix was but now we all know ?


----------



## Mullins.b (Jun 19, 2020)

ChevyGuy said:


> Normally, I don't think you'd notice the fan.
> 
> But if the fan's not running while you've got the hood raised and the A/C compressor is engaged, that would be a sign of a problem. It would also cause high pressures and even cause the compressor to shut down.
> 
> At highway speeds, your car doesn't need a fan. It's for slow and stop/go traffic. How is the A/C while on the highway? (Of course, the higher, consistent RPMs helps the compressor as well.)


What if the compressor is kicking on and off rapidly. I know it's prolly pressure switch. Or pressure is too high. Is there a way to lower pressure or does it do it it's self with the AC off?


----------



## -loki- (Dec 13, 2019)

High head pressure on ac units is common during high heat/humidity situations. The system has a hard time rejecting heat.


----------

